# VALENCIA | Projects & Construction



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Kathryn Gustafson will design the new "Parc Central" of Valencia.

Yesterday was announced the winner project finally.

This operation include the construction of the new Valencia High Speed Rail Station(Project already known) where the tracks will be covered and the trains will run underground and the new central park(Unknown project till yesterday) of the city which will be built on that terrains won to the railway.It seems that will be built as well 4 news highrises..

*Current situation*










*In the Future*













































































































*PDF'S*

http://www.valenciaparquecentral.es/images/descargas/doc/exp/07_13/VCP_finalboard_1_2r.pdf

http://www.valenciaparquecentral.es/images/descargas/doc/exp/07_13/VCP_finalboard_3_4r.pdf

http://www.valenciaparquecentral.es/images/descargas/doc/exp/07_13/VCP_finalboard_5_6r.pdf

http://www.valenciaparquecentral.es/images/descargas/doc/exp/07_13/Presentacion.pdf


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

^^wow such an eco-friendly urban redevelopment ...nice!!! kay:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks great. But is this the only project?


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Looks great. But is this the only project?


That's the winner project for the new "Parc central" and the Valencia's most recent project..


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chemele/5742771866/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-martinez/5740693615/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Universidad Politecnica de Valencia Expansion


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*RGB / Girod+Anton Arquitectos*

*Architects:* Girod+Anton Arquitectos
*Location:* Valencia, Spain
*Project Team: *Jorge Girod, Jose Luís Antón
*Collaborator:* Beatriz Coloma
*Area: *1,071 sqm
*Budget: *650,000€
*Completion:* 2011
*Photographs:* Mariela Apollonio

http://www.archdaily.com/241704/rgb-girodanton-arquitectos/


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sport City in Xativa / ACXT*

*Architects: *ACXT
*Location:* Xátiva, Valencia, Spain
*Project Architect:* M Angeles Sánchez Ortega
*Design Team:* Rafael Papi, Beatriz San Salvador
*Project Area:* 136,000 sqm
*Project Year:* 2011
*Photographs:* David Rocaberti, Francisco Francés, Alfonso Calza, Cesar J. López

http://www.archdaily.com/241628/sport-city-in-xativa-acxt/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some okay stuff. 

*What's the purpose of the 5th post here?* No sources and no evidence what it's about.

If no one clarifies, I'll just delete it. Thanks.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*AIC EQUIP realises a new use to the old court house in the Valencia city centre*

This building, which used to host the old courts in the city of Valencia, is located next to the ancient Citadel, in the limit of the once Christian wall. Its location is the result of the urban transformations operated during the 19th and 20th centuries in this area of the city.

The intervention transforms the ancient building in order to accommodate new uses such as housing, offices, commercial retail and parking facilities.

Both the volumetry together with the materiality of the proposed adjustments are intended to serve as a meeting point with the adjoining buildings, whilst providing a link between the ancient and the current city, giving its intrinsic status to the place.

The continuity of two of the blocks in the old building structure, along with the addition of the glass enclosures and wooden built-in sun protection systems, are architectural references to the physical and temporal scope of the original project.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*University Housing, Gandía *

*Architects:* Guallart Architects - Vicente Guallart and María Díaz
*Location:* Gandía, Valencia, Spain
*Built area:* 12,074 sqm
*Completion:* 2011
*Photographs:* Adrià Goula

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Events Center Feria Valencia / Tomás Llavador*

*Architects:* Tomás Llavador
*Location:* Avenida de las Ferias, Valencia, Spain
*Main Contractor:* UTE FCC/LUBASA/PAVASAL
*Structure: *MC2, Julio Martínez Calzón
*Area:* 10,275 sqm
*Year:* 2007
*Photographs:* Courtesy of Tomás Llavador Arquitectos+Ingenieros

*Source:* archdaily.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina real interventions:



ALGIROS said:


> ¡















































































ALGIROS said:


> Están a punto de ponerle la piel a la fachada:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

remodeling around the bullring



FanSSC said:


> Cortesía de Juan (Grupo AZA). Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



FanSSC said:


> FOTITOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Central 1st phase works started this weekend



ALGIROS said:


> ​
> De LP.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sport complex Nou Moles 





















ALGIROS said:


> Seguimos subiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful city


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Future Valencia CF Stadium


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Habitat Malilla Parque 

LOCATION*:Google Maps































Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, actualización de hace un rato con menos tiempo del que quisiera, las obras siguen parece que a buen ritmo. La Torre Iberia la tengo que ver acabada antes de opinar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MIRADOR DE MALILLA

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Habitat Las Moreras

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Habitat Bulevar Malilla

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Quatre Carreres Urban

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hevia 

LOCATION:Google Maps





















































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres by AEDAS Homes*

*LOCATION:*








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Saler Homes*

*LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Bolzano

LOCATION:Google Maps*

*







*

*

















































Click to expand...

*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VALENCIA | Torre Iberia*




























Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, actualización de hace un rato con menos tiempo del que quisiera, las obras siguen parece que a buen ritmo. La Torre Iberia la tengo que ver acabada antes de opinar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Turia Garden

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Célere Nauta Moreras

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Maestro Rodrigo Garden

LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VALENCIA | Torre Ikon | 114m

LOCATION:Google Maps





*




























































Works:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Nou Benicalap*

*LOCATION:Google Maps





























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Benimar Moreras*


*LOCATION:Google Maps










































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Célere MT22*
*
LOCATION:Google Maps








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Maritim Plaza*

*LOCATION:Google Maps



























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Domio Malilla*

*LOCATION:Google Maps






















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alfahuir Garden*

*LOCATION:Google Maps































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Pont de Fusta*



*LOCATION:Google Maps





*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Drassanes*

*LOCATION:Google Maps






















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Célere Nox Patraix*

*LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Cresol*


*LOCATION:Camino Moncada





























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio ME-6*

*LOCATION:Camino Moncada*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nou de Moreras*


*LOCUTION:*








Camino Moncada


Valencia, España




www.google.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Velázquez 20*

*LOCATION:Calle Velázquez, 20








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Melkart I / Calle Barraix, 22

LOCATION:Google Maps

























-------------








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Saïdia

LOCATION:Google Maps








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Edificio Crisálida*

*LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Parque Brasil*

*LOCATION:*








Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nexo Patraix*

*LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Goya*

*LOCATION:* Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Patraix Plaça*

*LOCATION:Google Maps















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Edificio Gregorio Mayans*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Élite Benicalap*

*LOCATION: *








Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Jose Grollo*

*LOCATION:Google Maps








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Bidasoa 63*

*LOCATION:*








Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio 238*

*LOCATION:Google Maps*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gibraltar 3*


*LOCATION:Google Maps








*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Thank you for keeping us informed on the projects of beautiful Valencia, el palmesano. Are there any recent updates as to the current status of the central park, the indoors arena and the new Mestalla stadium?


the new Mestalla stadium may be will be demolish because the club don't have enoght money to finish the stadium, so the city hall could demolish it.

about the arena:



















Mont-Olivet said:


> Mas fotitos
> Del pabellón
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^
and about the central park

works of the sports area will begin. 




























and pictures form 9 month ago



benic_ said:


> Aprovechando el paseo matutino, he podido disfrutar de la excepcional primavera que hemos tenido, la cual ha permitido que el parque luzca increíble a pesar de tener poco más de 1 año de existencia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Saler Homes








*



Alex.20 said:


> Saler Homes, con detalle del jardín vertical.





Alex.20 said:


> Atrium + Saler
> (En el solar qué están construyendo a base de prefabricados?)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Orriols | finish








*



Sentinel said:


> Despido el año con esta torre a vista de angular y un cielo espectacular en Valencia


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sky Homes | 4 x 20*







































>


update:


Mario Martell said:


> De esta tarde





Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, un par de fotos de esta mañana. En la primera de ellas lo que se ve en primer plano son las obras del edificio Habitat Bulevar Malilla.





Jorge vlc said:


> la foto no aporta mucho, quizás nueva perspectiva desde la rotonda de los anzuelos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Manzana M12.3 PAI de Malilla | 5 x 20*












Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, fotos de hoy a eso de las ocho y media, la verdad es que había una luz bonita a esa hora temprana, sobre todo cuando el sol se abría paso entre las nubes. La Iberia y la Habitat ya a punto de caramelo, sobre todo la primera. En el otro extremo en el solar de la Tempore están en sus inicios, no sé muy bien para qué sirve la zanja y esa especie de canal de hormigón, imagino que tendrá que ver con la cimentación.





Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, en este día casi invernal la verdad las fotos no lucen mucho pero qué vamos a hacer. Siguen con los últimos remates en la Habitat, en la Iberia yo diría que ya está acabada, no he visto a nadie trabajando, la verdad ha quedado muy bien, con luces de noche igual mejor todavía. De lo demás las obras avanzando, como se ve en las fotos.





Mario Martell said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VALENCIA | Torre Ikon | 114m*




















Mario Martell said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Manzana M12.3 PAI | Malilla | 5 x 20*












encvalencia said:


> Foto familiar:





Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, acabo de volver de mi paseo semanal, hoy caluroso pero muy buena luz matutina. He empezado por el norte del parque de Malilla donde está el campo de fútbol para buscar nuevas perspectivas, luego alguna de detalle. Vamos allá:
> 
> Detrás de la valla del campo, asoman las grúas de la Mirador y cómo no de las Sky Homes:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Patraix *











Mario Martell said:


>





ALGIROS said:


> Una foto vespertina de «las torres de Patraix».


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sky Homes *













Central de Aragón said:


> Buenas, añado alguna foto de esta mañana, alguna junto o desde la manzana contigua:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Ikon | 114m*



Mario Martell said:


> Esto está cogiendo muy buen ritmo. Planta 3 ya!





minisirlein said:


> Foto de hoy


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Torre Ikon | 114m*




























*





















































*


----------

